

Ask HN: Where to find non-geek jobs at startups - glenngillen

My fiancé is looking for a new job and would prefer to avoid the drudgery of working for yet another investment bank. I know all the usual places to look if I'm looking for a dev/tech job with an interesting company, but where would someone looking for an admin, PA, or similar role typically look?<p>Ideas?
======
noahc
Here is what I would recommend:

1\. Have her pick 10 companies she really wants to work for. Dig really deep
and read everything she can about them. How many of those 10 does she still
want to work for? Maybe 2 Maybe 7.

2\. Since she's dug deep into the companies, she should have either observered
a) they do a crappy job at x or b) they've publicly said they need y.

3\. E-mail them a cover letter with her past experiences and three things she
can do for them today based on x and y.

------
ig1
I don't think there's a standard "goto" place for that sort of thing,
generally I only see those type of roles advertised directly on the startup's
website or via their twitter feed.

You could probably do something clever by taking some twitter lists of
startups and searching them for keywords like "admin".

------
WillyF
Look the same places. Then go to the company sites and look at their job
listings. A lot of them will have non-technical positions posted.

I do this a lot when I'm looking for new companies to cover (I run an
editorial jobs-focused site).

------
tyng
From investment bank to PA? That'd be a huge pay cut

~~~
glenngillen
Yeah, but a level of sanity and enjoyment at the place you spend most your
waking hours is often more important than the paycheck.

